# Canon 5D Mark iii + 50 1.4 ii?



## koreandrama (Jan 3, 2013)

After a couple of years in film photography and playing around with a t1i, my girlfriend surprised me with a 5D mark iii. However, I had to buy a lens since I didn't get one with it but don't really had the funds so decided to get a 50mm f/1.4 ii. Will it be a decent combo, until I do buy a better lens? Is there a better choice at this point? Any help would be great.

Thank you


----------



## bow26 (Jan 3, 2013)

First of, do you have a budget?
And if you are on a really tight budget, then the 50mm f/1.4 is a great lens. The 50mm was a staple lens back in the day and the perspective of it is closest to the human eyes'.


----------



## AudioGlenn (Jan 3, 2013)

I think it's a great match up. I like the 50mm 1.4 more than the other "normal" range lenses around that price point. It doesn't really get THAT sharp until stopped down to about 2.2-2.8 or smaller but sharpness isn't always the PRIMARY concern. If it is, the 40mm 2.8 pancake is a sharper lens for half the money. But if you want it for it's wide open aperture, it'll do for now.


----------



## wayno (Jan 3, 2013)

I must be lucky but I've just been going through all of my holiday snaps - some of which were taken with the 50 1.4. Most of those wide open are tack sharp - perhaps not as knife-blade as the 24L II or the Sigma 85 but still more than sharp enough to be discernably impressive. I found this lens soft and inconsistent on my old 550D but it's very impressive on my 5D2. I say go for it.


----------



## Rams_eos (Jan 3, 2013)

First, you are extremely lucky to have a girlfriend like that 

If you have no budget, I would go 40mm 2.8 for 150$ and offer her some flowers 

You will keep it for years (the 5D3  ) so have plenty of time to decide which lens is right.
I would save a bit and go for a 24-105, even second hand.


----------



## sandymandy (Jan 3, 2013)

All canon 50mm lenses are good. Even with the 50mm 1.8 and Mk3 you would have a really nice combo. At f/5.6 the 50mm 1.8ii is one of the sharpest lenses. I dont think think there is anything better you could buy instead of your f/1.4 50mm at this point for the same cash.
Like i always say...get cheap m42 lenses with an adapter and manual focus screen for ur 5d mk3 if u really depend on having different focal lengths. 135mm 2.8 m42 lenses arent expensive for example.
Oh but im not sure if they work on FF since i use them on APS-C. Well whatever u have a really nice combo now! I wish i had the 1.4 instead of 1.8, I think it lets double the amount of light in hehe.


----------



## obach (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi !

Happy New Year!

I have the 5dmk3 myself and different lenses.
If you are considering a light weight sharp and cheapt lens you must check out the 40mm 2.8 pancake.
I have the 17-40L, 24-105L, 70-200 f4L, 100mm L Macro, the pancake and a Sigma 50m 1.4.
Talking sharpness, the pancake is probably the best, at least one of the best in my pack.
Value for money? Cant be better!

Happy shooting with your 5dmk3. You will discover new features and get more breathtaking pictures every day!

brg
Øystein Bach


----------



## smithy (Jan 3, 2013)

sandymandy said:


> Like i always say...get cheap m42 lenses with an adapter and manual focus screen for ur 5d mk3 if u really depend on having different focal lengths. 135mm 2.8 m42 lenses arent expensive for example.
> Oh but im not sure if they work on FF since i use them on APS-C. Well whatever u have a really nice combo now! I wish i had the 1.4 instead of 1.8, I think it lets double the amount of light in hehe.


Unfortunately the focus screens on the 5D Mark III are not replaceable. I know how you feel about wishing you had the 1.4 instead of the 1.8 lens... I'm exactly the same. Although I believe the 1.4 is 2/3rds of a stop brighter than a 1.8, rather than a full stop.


----------



## SwampYankee (Jan 3, 2013)

Right now the 1.4ii would be a great lens. Fast & sharp. No IS? Big deal. a 5DIII and a 1.4 can see more than night vision goggles. Bokeh, fast, all the depth of filed you could every want, full advantage of the most sophisticated auto-focus system in the word? But it and make sure you get out there at night!


----------



## sandymandy (Jan 3, 2013)

smithy said:


> Unfortunately the focus screens on the 5D Mark III are not replaceable.



Seriously? But 6D can do it? So silly since i think 5d mk3 has more "pro users" who would want to change the focus screen.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 3, 2013)

koreandrama said:


> After a couple of years in film photography and playing around with a t1i, my girlfriend surprised me with a 5D mark iii. However, I had to buy a lens since I didn't get one with it but don't really had the funds so decided to get a 50mm f/1.4 ii. Will it be a decent combo, until I do buy a better lens? Is there a better choice at this point? Any help would be great.
> 
> Thank you



How much is 50mm f1.4 II? Where do you get the specs from?


----------



## kubelik (Jan 3, 2013)

I believe you're conflating the 50mm f/1.4 USM and the 50mm f/1.2 L II USM, which is confusing some folks. there's a vast price difference between the two.

if you're referring to the 50 f/1.4 USM, yes, at ~$350 US or so it's a great price for a great lens.

if you're referring to the 50 f/1.2 L II USM, at ~$1500 US or so it's probably not a best first-purchase lens unless you really know for sure it's what you want. even if you know a 50mm focal length and wide-open shooting is what you want, a lot of people still decide to go with the cheaper 50 f/1.4 USM instead.


----------



## DJL329 (Jan 3, 2013)

sandymandy said:


> smithy said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately the focus screens on the 5D Mark III are not replaceable.
> ...



The 5D2 had it, but for the 5D3 it's one of the trade-offs for getting the 61-point auto-focus of the 1D X, which allows Canon to differentiate the camera lines. So, if you only want the better auto-focus system, get the 5D3, if you only want the interchangeable screens, get the 6D or a 5D2, but if you want *both*, you _have_ to get the 1D X (or a 5D2 _and_ 5D3).


----------



## JasonATL (Jan 3, 2013)

The 50mm 1.4 and the 5D3 are a great pair. My wife keeps the 50mm 1.4 on her 5D3 by default and only changes it for special purposes (mainly if she wants telephoto with the 70-200mm). For family gatherings, etc., she keeps the 50mm on and gets great results.

As others have said, the 50mm 1.8 is actually quite good, too, considering it only costs around $110. But, we still prefer the 1.4. If you can afford the 1.4, then I'd say go for it, as you'll probably want it eventually.


----------



## DJL329 (Jan 3, 2013)

kubelik said:


> I believe you're conflating the 50mm f/1.4 USM and the 50mm f/1.2 L II USM, which is confusing some folks. there's a vast price difference between the two.
> 
> if you're referring to the 50 f/1.4 USM, yes, at ~$350 US or so it's a great price for a great lens.
> 
> if you're referring to the 50 f/1.2 L II USM, at ~$1500 US or so it's probably not a best first-purchase lens unless you really know for sure it's what you want. even if you know a 50mm focal length and wide-open shooting is what you want, a lot of people still decide to go with the cheaper 50 f/1.4 USM instead.



The 50mm f/1.2L is not a "Mark II" lens, as the original 50mm "L" was f/1.0, not f/1.2. Perhaps the OP is actually referring to the 50mm f/1.8 II?

In any case, as others have stated both the 50mm f/1.4 and the 40mm f/2.8 Pancake are both good lenses; I would definitely choose the 40mm over the plastic 50mm f/1.8 II. If you don't need to shoot wide open, then the 40mm might be a better buy over the 50mm f/1.4, especially since it's still on sale for $150 and because there's growing talk of a new 50mm coming this year.


----------



## kubelik (Jan 3, 2013)

DJL329, thanks for catching that. I was thinking of the 85. I agree with the comments you made regarding the 50 f/1.8 and the 40 f/2.8.


----------



## koreandrama (Jan 3, 2013)

kubelik said:


> I believe you're conflating the 50mm f/1.4 USM and the 50mm f/1.2 L II USM, which is confusing some folks. there's a vast price difference between the two.
> 
> if you're referring to the 50 f/1.4 USM, yes, at ~$350 US or so it's a great price for a great lens.
> 
> if you're referring to the 50 f/1.2 L II USM, at ~$1500 US or so it's probably not a best first-purchase lens unless you really know for sure it's what you want. even if you know a 50mm focal length and wide-open shooting is what you want, a lot of people still decide to go with the cheaper 50 f/1.4 USM instead.



oh thats my fault. I meant I am getting then 50mm 1.4 over the 50mm 1.2. 

but on another note, this forum is great and just a wealth of information.

Thank you everyone for your help.


----------

